# Pics of over-stocked pygo tank



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Borrowed a digital camera...Please forgive my poor skills...


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

hell yea its overstocked 12 pygos and a pleco


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice tank! I bet feeding is CRAZY!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

The red light is simply badass, but there is a little overcrowding.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice pygos.... Just remember to keep up with your water changes.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

blury. I would love to see other clearer pics.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool. I love the first shot.

Are those three small tables you're using for a stand? Looks innovative.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

My advice is to go into your camera's settings and speed up the shutter speed.

Not overstocked if you have adequate filtration and do copious water changes!
I have 12 pygos in my 150 gallon...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

The gravel reminds me of many mixed berries and I'd like to eat them.







Just kidding, but seriously you didn't purposely pick that color for piranha did you? Nice red though, and yes overstocked I think.
~Taylor~


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, nice work, i usaully prefer the natural look, but that is fairly nice, specially wit that red light. what are u using?LEDS?


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Get a better stand that supports the whole tank those areas where there is gaps are under stress only a matter of time before it leaks due to stress cracks or blown seals


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

spec-v said:


> Get a better stand that supports the whole tank those areas where there is gaps are under stress only a matter of time before it leaks due to stress cracks or blown seals
> [snapback]1074673[/snapback]​










hate to have 125 gals on ur floor wouldnt ya?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I dont think that he will have a problem with his "stand".

Ive seen alot worse than that, hold tanks


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Tibs said:


> wow, nice work, i usaully prefer the natural look, but that is fairly nice, specially wit that red light. what are u using?LEDS?
> [snapback]1074670[/snapback]​


I just wrapped the outer 1/3's of the fluorescent light with red electrical tape for the red effect. The middle 1/3 is wrapped with blue electrical tape for a moon light effect.

I do a 20% water change every other day.

The "stands" are tables I got for $10 each at an unfinished fur nature store. I stained and polyurethaned them myself and they have been supporting that tank for 4 years.

The blue rocks were not chosen for the P's. I must agree it looks more like a Smurf tank than a P tank. I will get around to changing that soon I hope.

I have 3 Aquaclear 500's for filtration and an Aquaclear 5000 for their surfing needs. Initially I though it might be too strong and just pin them to the back of the tank but they seem to love it. I have the light, bubble bar, and the power head on a 12 hour timer.

This is a borrowed camera....I have been thinking about buying one so maybe today....What are your suggestions? Here are couple more tank shots.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

WHOLY SHEET!! @ THAT STAND!!!

lol


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

sweet tank bro


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------

